# Marbury for Dalembert?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to ESPN Insider, there's a rumor floating around that Isiah Thomas is trying to move Stephon Marbury, an offer that is on the table is to the Sixers. Here's the deal:

Stephon Marbury, Tim Thomas (expiring contract).

for

Samuel Dalembert, Jamal Mashburn (comes off books in March), Aaron McKie, and Kevin Ollie.

There's a few things this trade does, it gets two terrible contracts off the Sixers hands in McKie and Ollie, but at the same time it takes away size and would give them three players (Iverson, Marbury and Webber) who need the ball to be effective offensively, and three players (same three) who aren't known as all-world defenders (Marbury and Webber don't really try).

It would also leave the Sixers with three former All-Stars who have at least three years left with monster size payouts attached. Another negative with such a deal is this would be the second trade in less than a year where the Sixers give up more players than they receive in return which would make a weak bench even weaker.

Most likely a deal for Marbury would result in the departure of Iverson, the only way that wouldn't be the case is if they moved Iverson back to SG and let Marbury run the PG. Even if that did happen, the two together wouldn't make a good combination at all.

It's an interesting rumor, but I wouldn't say it makes much sense.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

PG: Marbury
SG: Iverson
SF: Iguodala
PF: Webber
C: Jackson

Crazy team on paper, but obviously it wouldn't work. Iverson and Marbury would probably hate each other, and Webber would probably hate both.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would say no to that deal. We would seriously be lacking front court depth and we would be killed by teams with decent or good inside player. I think we should just continue with the team we have right now. Marbury and Iverson would never work out and then throw Webber in the mix and it's going to be hell.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Tend to agree with many of the views already shared in this thread.

The chemistry just wouldn't work, and in the same process you'd lose a vital piece of the puzzle to the future of this team in Sammy D. Is that the price you guys are willing to pay just to move bad contracts?

I hope not.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

When you say 'It wouldn't work.', what does that mean? You don't think they will make the playoffs? You don't think they could win a playoff series? ECF? NBA finals? Championship?

I think that team is better than what they have with Dalembert. It would be entertaining and capable of winning a playoff series or two. If Arenas and Hughes can work Marbury and Iverson can also. If anything, I think those palyers would have a good effect on each other.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> PG: Marbury
> SG: Iverson
> SF: Iguodala
> PF: Webber
> ...


Cosign. It would be interesting to see a fist fight between AI and Marbs, I'd take AI to win.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would rather keep AI at PG and look for a SG instead. Marbury and AI both demand the ball and just like alomst everyone else, I don't think they would work together.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't trade height.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Weird and interesting rumour. It'd be really neat to see this team on the floor, but I think a team with Sammy would work better. I really doubt that C-Webb, Iverson and Marbury could all coexist.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Go DJ! said:


> Cosign. It would be interesting to see a fist fight between AI and Marbs, I'd take AI to win.


Actually I would put my $ on Marbury, but this is a Terrible Terrible trade that would leave you guys with a very talented and very undersized backcourt.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalie Boy said:


> this is a Terrible Terrible trade that would leave you guys with a very talented and very undersized backcourt.


Similar to the one that Larry Brown put on the floor to lose the Olympics.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

With this players I wouldn’t do that trade, not in this world because as you guys said this 3 player do not combine and we will have very shooters and less collective team and trade Sammy will be bad because the center position is one of the more important in one team ,to have a good PG and a good C is very important and too much all stars in one team ,like I said will not be a good work for cheeks and we can be like Portland and have some problems.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm really not big on trading Dalembert, especially when we'd get a one dimensional player like Marbury in return.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Can trades get any more ridiculous ? You're putting two of the biggest ballhogs on the same roster. Wow.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury wont be traded...but.

iverson and marbury were the only two guys who knew what was going on during the olympics. the rest of the team was bad. it could work. Marbury only took 15 shots a game last year, its not like he demands shots like everyone thinks he does. thats about 2 less then larry hughes, a bunch less then gilbert.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.hoopshype.com/players/stephon_marbury.htm

if u read the whole thing, it says starbury isn't as selfish as everyone thinks. either way, i wouldn't want this trade to go down.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thumbs down on this trade for me. But, if this trade does go down, then AI is most likely gonna get traded. Because like others have said, I don't think he can coexist in the same backcourt w/ Starbury.

If that happens, what about this: Trading AI to Toronto for Chris Bosch and Jalen Rose plus a future #1pk? I'm personally against this one too but it would satisfy the salary equation and getting Bosch would ease the loss of Dalembert. And Cwebb would be happy being reunited with one of the Fab 5.

Whaddaya think?

*Our starting five*

C. Webber
A. Iguodala
C. Bosch
J. Rose
S. Marbury


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

then what about sammy?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

For what its worth, King denied this move. He said something like:

Why would we get a point guard who plays like a point guard we already have? 

See, he's not so stupid.


----------

